
Pokemon Go's beacon used to facilitate armed robbery - pgrote
https://www.facebook.com/OFallon-Missouri-Police-Department-180316078675503/?fref=nf
======
pgrote
This is the direct URL:

[https://www.facebook.com/180316078675503/photos/a.2621240171...](https://www.facebook.com/180316078675503/photos/a.262124017161375.70607.180316078675503/1272368709470229/?type=3&theater)

"UPDATE INFORMATION BELOW-This morning at approximately 2 am we responded to
the report of an Armed Robbery near the intersection of Highway K and Feise
Road. We were able to locate four suspects occupying a black BMW a short time
later and recover a handgun. These suspects are suspected of multiple Armed
Robberies both in St. Louis and St. Charles Counties. It is believed these
suspects targeted their victims through the Pokemon Go smart phone
application.

Many of you have heard of Pokemon Go, but for those that have not, it is a
type of Geo Caching game where you find and capture Pokemon characters at
various locations. If you use this app (or other similar type apps) or have
children that do we ask you to please use caution when alerting strangers of
your future location.

 __Many of you have asked how the app was used to rob victims, the way we
believe it was used is you can add a beacon to a pokestop to lure more
players. Apparently they were using the app to locate ppl standing around in
the middle of a parking lot or whatever other location they were in. __"

